# Salmon on offer at Tesco



## wade (Dec 24, 2015)

Until the New Year Tesco have whole salmon on offer at £5 / Kg


----------



## smokewood (Dec 24, 2015)

It's a good offer.  It is cheaper buying a whole salmon and having it filleted, than buying  individual fillets.  The fishmonger weighed out a couple of fillets and it was £16.00, where a whole salmon of approximately the same weight cost me a tenner.


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 26, 2015)

Paying for the fishmongers service to do the work for you. Costco also sell whole Salmon, which is cheaper than two fillets.


----------



## wade (Dec 26, 2015)

The fishmonger in our Tesco will also fillet them for you at no additional charge if that is what you want. For the cold smoked salmon though I just want them split (rather than filleted) and so the whole salmon works well for me.

Next time I buy some I will weigh them before and after splitting to see what the price works out per Kilo once the head and backbone has been removed.


----------



## morrit (Dec 29, 2015)

My local tesco doesnt have a fishmonger so to speak. If they do i keep missing them. Usually end up with a young lad or girl trying not to puke when handling a whole salmon... i once asked if they could fillet the salmon and they nearly fainted! If i get a salmon filleted i always ask for the bones back. Not just for stock but use a spoon to scrape the bones and you would be able to clean them off completely and have a good couple of dessertspoonfuls of salmon for some pasta.


----------

